# yay had e/c today and got 18 eggies so 9 for moi and 9 for my recip!!



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi girls had knowone else to share my news with as its not really news  
but i had my ec this morn and i got 18 eggs so i was ok with that as i am egg sharing i get 9 and recipient gets 9 i hope she will happy with that..i did everything thing i could to grow more.
now i have a agonising wait to find out if my lil ones have made it  
   grow embies grow   
sooo exited i just had to share it


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Congratulations Emmy!!!! That's really, really fantastic news!! 
Can I ask what you did to help your eggs along?
I need to have PGD on my next cycle so need as many eggs as possible so that we have a fighting chance of getting some chromosomally normal embryos. 
First cycle I got 15 but second cycle only 8 so any tips v. welcome.
Jx
P.S put that CD in the post this morning so you should have it hopefully tomorrow


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

hi ya,i drank lots and lots of milk all through stimming and ate 4 -5 egg whites a day yuk!
i was advised not to do the pinapple juice thing-as it has to many iffy things in it, however many girls on here use it so i guess thats a personal choice,i obviously didn't drink alcohol at all whilst d'****** and through stims but thats all i really did!
good luck hun and thanks again for the disk x x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Wooo hooo! well done! keep us posted!


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

Guess I better go buy some eggs then.....
Many thanks
Jxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Congrats hun thats great     Im lucky enough to have chickens so i will get fresh eggs everyday     With them going on to being embies hun   

Luv sally x x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

hiya Emmy

Thats fantastic news honey

Wishing you lots of  in the lab of lurve tonight

May your fertilisation rate be excellent and have some fab quality embies to transfer and freeze too!

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done you!!! Fingers crossed for tomorrow!

xxxx


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

thanks guys xxxx 
all i seem to do is wait with this whole tx !! its driving me slightly mad   !
i am so nervous for my little ones to make it and grow 
please grow little ones we want you sooo much xx      

sally-lucky ole you having chickens bet the eggs are lovely eat lots and lots  
caz and kateag -not long now for you guys start making that waistline nice and tight with all that milk and eggs (mines huge   so i may as well make everyone around me fat so i feel much better ) 
 x good luck xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Emmy 18 eggs is fantastic well done!

Good luck

Kate xx


----------



## crazycat4 (Feb 21, 2007)

Fantastic! Im sure your recipient will be thrilled too. Good Luck to you both.Fingers crossed for  after


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

yay 7 fertilised out of the 9 really happy..   thats plenty for us hoping they will get to blasts -but beggars cant be choosers ay!!   
been on the phone   telling the family..what a shocker if this doest work as they are so involved  
thanks for you kind words 
going to  write a 2ww diary soon cant wait  
good luck hunnys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY!!!     really pleased for you!! Good luck for going to blasts!!!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Emma

thats fantastic news honey

for some excellent blasts




love Emxx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Emmy,

Just wanted to wish you










Tina xx


----------

